# C. Lucens flower?



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I just re-scaped my 75g tank. I have a C. Lucens in the corner that has sat there undisturbed for about three years. It would fill a ten gallon tank! This plant was getting crowded so I pulled it apart and spread it out a bit. 

That's when I noticed that there are TWO stems with a thick, pale white mass in the center. At present those stems do not seem to be making a leaf. Can I assume this is the begining of a flower? If so, now what? Will it flower submersed?

I'm pretty excited. This could be my first Crypt flower.

I can get a picture if needed. Also, if anyone is interested I can provide some detailed tank stats.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds like a flower. Take a picture and post it up.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Marauder said:


> Can I assume this is the begining of a flower? If so, now what? Will it flower submersed?


yes, Flowers will not open up in submersed conditions if you want to have it open you need to put it in an emmersed environment


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I have it in a jar on the window sill right now. It's been overcast so it's probably not getting alot of light. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

You pulled it from the tank and are growing it emersed in a jar? I'd be surprised if the flower
actually opens up. Usually it takes a few weeks for a submsered grown crypt to change to
emersed growth. Depending on humidity levels, some or all of the submersed grown leaves 
usually fade away. Then again, you never know. Let us know about your results.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

What would you reccomend I do Ghazanfar? I've had planted tanks for 4+ years but have done nothing with emersed.The plant looks OK after a day but the leaves have wilted a little. Shall I put it back into the 75 (re-emerse it)? I sure would love to post a pic of it's flower!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't think you can do anything beyond what you're already doing. Make sure the
humidity in the jar is high. Also - make sure its not getting any direct sunlight. Temperatures
can skyrocket and steam-cook the plant. I don't think this current flower will open up. It'll
probably just melt. However, once the plant has converted over to emersed growth, the next
flower should open up just fine.

Good luck.


----------

